# Who adds water to ZP?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Just curious, for those of you who feed ZP at all, do you add water?

Do you add water to other foods?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have to moisten dry food for my oldest gal. It seems to help her digest better.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I add warm water and Nupro to my girl's Ziwipeak. I think it's better for them to have water with their meals since a lot of dogs don't drink as much as they should. Water makes it a lot easier for their bodies to process the food too.

When she was on kibble, I didn't add water because Onyx refused to eat mushy kibble.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I add water to the Ziwipeak. Both of my dogs eat really fast and the water slows them down a bit. I also think it aids in digestion, and when I was feeding them kibble, I added water to that also.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Me.

Warm water (because I do not want to cook it!).

Mine are NOT water drinkers so it is a sneaky way of getting water in them.

Also needed to mix in Nupro at night.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also add warm water to all foods my dogs eat, including ZiwiPeak. I even add it in the morning to their frozen patties.. I just like to make sure they are getting enough water.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya eats randomly. I've tried the scheduling thing and she goes back and forth. So, if I do add water, can I leave it down in water all day?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I add Nupro and water to Lulu's AM and PM. Karen, if you see this, do your girls only get Nupro with their evening meals?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I add water and nupro to zp and kibble.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't add water to the ZP. I usually feed the ZP for one meal & THK for the 2nd meal & THK is made with water, so I know she's getting her water with that. She loves the ZP without the water.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I add Nupro and water to Lulu's AM and PM. Karen, if you see this, do your girls only get Nupro with their evening meals?


Yes, ma'am.

Our stuff is complicated due to miss grumpy tummy and her Holistic Vet and miss anxiety.

Morning is ZP for all.
Hope gets Prozyme and 2 Chinese herbs.
Ruby and Eden get Rescue Remedy.

Night is ZP for all.
Nupro mixed in for all.
Hope gets 1 Chinese herb.
Ruby and Eden get Rescue Remedy.

Every other night they get Sardine/Anchovy or Coconut Oil.

I feel like some crazed pet chef!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Yes, ma'am.
> 
> Our stuff is complicated due to miss grumpy tummy and her Holistic Vet and miss anxiety.
> 
> ...


Now I am curious - why do Ruby and Eden get Rescue Remedy?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

MiniGrace said:


> Now I am curious - why do Ruby and Eden get Rescue Remedy?


Ruby-anxiety
Eden-ADHD

I have a REALLY fun mixed bag of types and personalities...haha!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Yes, ma'am.
> 
> Our stuff is complicated due to miss grumpy tummy and her Holistic Vet and miss anxiety.
> 
> ...


Lulu has been on Nupro since June. I believe it is time to cut back. I need to decide if I am going to cut amount in both meals or only feed in one meal. Lulu also gets glucosamine/chondrointin in PM meal and coconut oil 2-3 times a week. I have never heard of Rescue Remedy. I need to look into as Lulu tend to be skiddish/nervous.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I used to add water to ZP but both Chloe and Zoey will grab a mouthfull and carry it to the carpet to eat and it would stain the carpet. And if they didn't eat it all after 2 hours I would have to throw it away. So I don't add water anymore but both of them drink a lot of water. They only get ZP for dinner and Orijen during the day.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't add water. Mylo eats it fine without but he tends to be a picker so I don't want it to spoil. He drinks loads of water though so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't add water to ZP. I ask her holistic and she said I don't have to. She eats it just fine and is a water drinker. She eats ZP in Am and canned Weruva in Pm. She is also on supplements for her immune system and her urinary trac and knees.


----------

